# Uber driver asked a young woman if she wanted to be 'friends with benefits'



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

An Uber driver asked a young woman if she wanted to be 'friends with benefits' in exchange for free trips 'whenever she wants'. The recording appears to show the driver, Sandeep Singh, trying to convince Ms Horrigan to pay the cost of her trip 'in other ways'.

Singh can be heard saying to Ms Horrigan: 'We can be like, friends with benefits, you know. 'I can like drop you off and pick you up anytime whenever you want.' Singh then responded with: 'Ah that's okay, I was just asking.' Uber confirmed they removed Singh as a driver and cut off his access to the app.Singh now works as a taxi driver, and claims he won't make inappropriate comments to his customers in the future.









https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...ick-proposal-female-passenger-Queensland.html


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Free rides for free "rides" :x3: 

What a doofus.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

She's got to have higher self-esteem than that. Sex has got to be worth more than an Uber ride, or even 10 Uber rides LOL


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> She's got to have higher self-esteem than that. Sex has got to be worth more than an Uber ride, or even 10 Uber rides LOL


Suppose it depends on if she'd consider the sex a payment, a benefit, or somewhere in between.

I don't bat for the "other team" per se, but I can make a judgement call that this guy isn't one I'd want to hook up with if I were a girl.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

losiglow said:


> Suppose it depends on if she'd consider the sex a payment, a benefit, or somewhere in between.
> 
> I don't bat for the "other team" per se, but I can make a judgement call that this guy isn't one I'd want to hook up with if I were a girl.


I mean, a couple dinners at Applebee's and a movie LOL..


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> She's got to have higher self-esteem than that. Sex has got to be worth more than an Uber ride, or even 10 Uber rides LOL


If a human can negate his self esteem and be a third party independent transportation provider 
Then a Person can lower their self esteem to ask one out.

the good news is most wouldn't even sit on a ? germ & bacteria infested Uber cloth rear seat
Much less bed down with a TPITP, unless it was a cash transaction


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

What a dumb @butt$$ for thinking he was gonna score based on the value of uber rides! 

I mean really. 

He's either really, really stupid, like the kind of stupid you realize he's only made it this far in life through sheer luck, or he has complete disdain for the intellect of women.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

One of my Lyft pax, a decently pretty young woman in fishnet stockings, made me this crude offer. She grabbed my crotch and offered her services in exchange for me driving her to a lingerie store. It was a $9 fare, making her one of the most inexpensive prostitutes I've ever heard of. She also offered me cocaine. 

I turned down all her offers because she was kind of nasty. Later I found a stain that she left on the seat. You meet all kinds.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

TemptingFate said:


> One of my Lyft pax, a decently pretty young woman in fishnet stockings, made me this crude offer. She grabbed my crotch and offered her services in exchange for me driving her to a lingerie store. It was a $9 fare, making her one of the most inexpensive prostitutes I've ever heard of. She also offered me cocaine.
> 
> I turned down all her offers because she was kind of nasty. Later I found a stain that she left on the seat. You meet all kinds.


Ew

I can't imagine engaging in that type of activity with pax.
Even if I was single.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

TemptingFate said:


> One of my Lyft pax, a decently pretty young woman in fishnet stockings, made me this crude offer. She grabbed my crotch and offered her services in exchange for me driving her to a lingerie store. It was a $9 fare, making her one of the most inexpensive prostitutes I've ever heard of. She also offered me cocaine.
> 
> I turned down all her offers because she was kind of nasty. Later I found a stain that she left on the seat. You meet all kinds.


I would advise that you wear a hazmat suit on Halloween.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

XPG said:


> An Uber driver asked a young woman if she wanted to be 'friends with benefits' in exchange for free trips 'whenever she wants'. The recording appears to show the driver, Sandeep Singh, trying to convince Ms Horrigan to pay the cost of her trip 'in other ways'.
> 
> Singh can be heard saying to Ms Horrigan: 'We can be like, friends with benefits, you know. 'I can like drop you off and pick you up anytime whenever you want.' Singh then responded with: 'Ah that's okay, I was just asking.' Uber confirmed they removed Singh as a driver and cut off his access to the app.Singh now works as a taxi driver, and claims he won't make inappropriate comments to his customers in the future.
> 
> ...


Singh got Singed !



XPG said:


> An Uber driver asked a young woman if she wanted to be 'friends with benefits' in exchange for free trips 'whenever she wants'. The recording appears to show the driver, Sandeep Singh, trying to convince Ms Horrigan to pay the cost of her trip 'in other ways'.
> 
> Singh can be heard saying to Ms Horrigan: 'We can be like, friends with benefits, you know. 'I can like drop you off and pick you up anytime whenever you want.' Singh then responded with: 'Ah that's okay, I was just asking.' Uber confirmed they removed Singh as a driver and cut off his access to the app.Singh now works as a taxi driver, and claims he won't make inappropriate comments to his customers in the future.
> 
> ...


Singh got Singed !


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

XPG said:


> An Uber driver asked a young woman if she wanted to be 'friends with benefits' in exchange for free trips 'whenever she wants'. The recording appears to show the driver, Sandeep Singh, trying to convince Ms Horrigan to pay the cost of her trip 'in other ways'.
> 
> Singh can be heard saying to Ms Horrigan: 'We can be like, friends with benefits, you know. 'I can like drop you off and pick you up anytime whenever you want.' Singh then responded with: 'Ah that's okay, I was just asking.' Uber confirmed they removed Singh as a driver and cut off his access to the app.Singh now works as a taxi driver, and claims he won't make inappropriate comments to his customers in the future.
> 
> ...


I like the fact that he was demoted from Uber to taxicab driver. Doesn't the taxi company face potential liability for hiring this guy if he re-offends, knowing he was deactivated by Uber for propositioning a pax? The company must be owned by his uncle or something.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TemptingFate said:


> I like the fact that he was demoted from Uber to taxicab driver. Doesn't the taxi company face potential liability for hiring this guy if he re-offends, knowing he was deactivated by Uber for propositioning a pax? The company must be owned by his uncle or something.


Same as Cash Transactions.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

At least he’s got good taste.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

1.5xorbust said:


> At least he's got good taste.


So did she, Apparently.


----------



## Hagong (Jan 17, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> At least he's got good taste.


huh?


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> I like the fact that he was demoted from Uber to taxicab driver. Doesn't the taxi company face potential liability for hiring this guy if he re-offends, knowing he was deactivated by Uber for propositioning a pax? The company must be owned by his uncle or something.


Sort of points out the need for a national centralized deactivation reporting organization doesn't it? For both Rideshare and Taxi drivers. States will get around to demanding it eventually, and eventually start sharing the data between states eventually making it national.

The interesting thing about that is that we should be able to use that data to start tracking deactivation statistics. It will also have the side benefit of finally giving drivers the actual reason for their deactivation, and allow them to defend themselves if the deactivation was spurious.

In addition it will help mitigate, even if infinitesimally, the number of drivers on the road. The fact that a deactivation might become public record might also discourage part timers from participating in rideshare to begin with, which would further reduce the number of drivers on the road.

But those would be just side benefits, the primary benefit would be a public safety benefit, which is why they should start reporting deactivations of both drivers, and riders, immediately for the safety of rideshare drivers, and pax.

Do you really take my safety as a driver, or pax seriously uber? Do you? Do you really?

Get on it uber.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Hagong said:


> huh?


.IN 20 YEARS SHE WILL LOOK LIKE OLD RUSSIAN WOMAN.

" BABUSHKA BABE " !

( probably wont have as much Character though . . .)


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

XPG said:


> The *recording *appears to show the driver, Sandeep Singh, trying to convince Ms Horrigan to pay the cost of her trip 'in other ways'.


I haven't seen this discussed, but who was responsible for the recording? I can't imagine this guy would incriminate himself by offering up a voice recording of 'his proposition', so I expect it wasn't his recording of the conversation, but hers.

If in fact, it was her recording of the conversation, has she broken Queensland law in regard to recording a conversation without his consent? And if she has broken the law, what is being done about it?

.


----------



## TheKingofAnts (Sep 30, 2019)

He seems like a keeper, not sure how she would say no.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Oh great "Sandeep" another one of my people. What are you doing guys ?‍♀.


----------



## GoldenGoji (Apr 30, 2018)

I was listening to the audio recording of the exchange hoping he would ask "Bobs and vagene please?"


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

The game has rules.
1: be attractive
2: don't be unattractive

I can almost guarantee her answer changes depending on how attractive the driver is. 

Luckily for me, I find tattooed skanks with half shaved heads attractive. Those girls will bang you and pay for the uber ride.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

dirtylee said:


> The game has rules.
> 1: be attractive
> 2: don't be unattractive
> 
> ...


What's her number?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I mean, a couple dinners at Applebee's and a movie LOL..


Netflix and chill is code for hide the salami :tongue smile:


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> What's her number?


Her boyfriend would kill me if I gave it out. ?


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> Later I found a stain that she left on the seat.


Get that $150 cleaning fee and she'll be the luckiest prostitute you've met.



Mkang14 said:


> Oh great "Sandeep" another one of my people. What are you doing guys ?‍♀.


Is this one of the reason why you don't date one your people?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

oleole20 said:


> Is this one of the reason why you don't date one your people?


I've dated my own. But they were really white washed lol. One was born in England :thumbup:

A lot of Indian guys think women are beneath them especially our jatt guys.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

XPG said:


> An Uber driver asked a young woman if she wanted to be 'friends with benefits' in exchange for free trips 'whenever she wants'. The recording appears to show the driver, Sandeep Singh, trying to convince Ms Horrigan to pay the cost of her trip 'in other ways'.
> 
> Singh can be heard saying to Ms Horrigan: 'We can be like, friends with benefits, you know. 'I can like drop you off and pick you up anytime whenever you want.' Singh then responded with: 'Ah that's okay, I was just asking.' Uber confirmed they removed Singh as a driver and cut off his access to the app.Singh now works as a taxi driver, and claims he won't make inappropriate comments to his customers in the future.
> 
> ...


Extreme Vocal Fry Warning! Do not watch this video.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Netflix and chill is code for hide the salami :tongue smile:


Yeah but at my age somebody had to actually tell me that. And I've used that phrase inappropriately cuz of course it's a generational thing LOL. I think people assumed I had a much better sex life than I do when I said that LOL. Sad!


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Who is John Galt? said:


> I haven't seen this discussed, but who was responsible for the recording? I can't imagine this guy would incriminate himself by offering up a voice recording of 'his proposition', so I expect it wasn't his recording of the conversation, but hers.
> 
> If in fact, it was her recording of the conversation, has she broken Queensland law in regard to recording a conversation without his consent? And if she has broken the law, what is being done about it?
> 
> .


I remember reading that Uber was piloting a feature for riders to record audio during the ride if they felt uncomfortable. Not sure if this was the case or if she just used her cell's audio to record it.


----------



## NoPooPool (Aug 18, 2017)

dirtylee said:


> The game has rules.
> 1: be attractive
> 2: don't be unattractive
> 
> ...


@dirtylee, you do indeed live up to your screen name. LOL!


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Its her fault for ordering Uber Uncomfortable


----------



## NoPooPool (Aug 18, 2017)

oleole20 said:


> Get that $150 cleaning fee and she'll be the luckiest prostitute you've met.
> 
> 
> Is this one of the reason why you don't date one your people?


Uber will pay maybe $80, not $150 for bodily fluids from a leaky vagene.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

oleole20 said:


> Get that $150 cleaning fee and she'll be the luckiest prostitute you've met.





NoPooPool said:


> Uber will pay maybe $80, not $150 for bodily fluids from a leaky vagene.


It was such a small stain that it would have made a poor photo but so gross that I went for the cleaning supplies to scrub and sterilize as fast as I could. I never even thought about charging a cleaning fee and I'm pretty sure Gryft would have offered nothing.


----------



## twcau (Oct 16, 2019)

This guy is a complete grot. ?

I may be single, introverted, struggle to meet women; but propositioning a customer just isn't on, no matter how good looking I might think they are.

Not that he's likely to ever have offspring, but he should try to imagine it was his daughter in the car. He'd be in a blind rage if someone pulled this crap on her, so it should be obvious to even Blind Freddy that what he did wasn't ok.

Women have enough crap to put up with in their day to day lives, so you'd have to hope that Driver Partners could make a small contribution to making someone's lives being a little less shitty by not being dicks. <rant/>


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> One of my Lyft pax, a decently pretty young woman in fishnet stockings, made me this crude offer. She grabbed my crotch and offered her services in exchange for me driving her to a lingerie store. It was a $9 fare, making her one of the most inexpensive prostitutes I've ever heard of. She also offered me cocaine.
> 
> I turned down all her offers because she was kind of nasty. Later I found a stain that she left on the seat. You meet all kinds.


So you was molested by a crackhead ?


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> So you was molested by a crackhead ?


I guess so. Didn't think of myself as a victim though.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> I guess so. Didn't think of myself as a victim though.


All people touched by a crackhead is a victim.

Btw did she at least offer you a cheeseburger?


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

It's that accent... makes me go ?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

XPG said:


> An Uber driver asked a young woman if she wanted to be 'friends with benefits' in exchange for free trips 'whenever she wants'. The recording appears to show the driver, Sandeep Singh, trying to convince Ms Horrigan to pay the cost of her trip 'in other ways'.
> 
> Singh can be heard saying to Ms Horrigan: 'We can be like, friends with benefits, you know. 'I can like drop you off and pick you up anytime whenever you want.' Singh then responded with: 'Ah that's okay, I was just asking.' Uber confirmed they removed Singh as a driver and cut off his access to the app.Singh now works as a taxi driver, and claims he won't make inappropriate comments to his customers in the future.
> 
> ...


I was talking to a south indian pax about our jobs. Something off about him from the moment he got in. Like after everything he said he would make a clicking noise with his mouth. He talked about how Americans were scared of indians doing good because Indians excel in everything and do it much better. So they try to keep them down.

Then he starts asking if I'm into threesomes. Completely switched conversation. I said no, I dont do that. Then he says its normal and common in most American relationships. Okay dude that just came from India. Then at his stop he asked me for my number and I said no I'm with someone and he slammed the door and left.

I think a lot of Indian guys have some sort of mental issue that doesn't allow them to recognize what they're saying is wrong. I've seen it so many times.


----------



## NoPooPool (Aug 18, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> I was talking to a south indian pax about our jobs. Something off about him from the moment he got in. Like after everything he said he would make a clicking noise with his mouth. He talked about how Americans were scared of indians doing good because Indians excel in everything and do it much better. So they try to keep them down.
> 
> Then he starts asking if I'm into threesomes. Completely switched conversation. I said no, I dont do that. Then he says its normal and common in most American relationships. Okay dude that just came from India. Then at his stop he asked me for my number and I said no I'm with someone and he slammed the door and left.
> 
> I think a lot of Indian guys have some sort of mental issue that doesn't allow them to recognize what they're saying is wrong. I've seen it so many times.


Hope you reported the disgusting creep. Also, report him for slamming the door. Dirt ball that he is.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

NoPooPool said:


> Hope you reported the disgusting creep. Also, report him for slamming the door. Dirt ball that he is.


I didnt. This happend maybe 6 months ago. But I'm going to be better about reporting.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

dirtylee said:


> Her boyfriend would kill me if I gave it out. ?


no I wouldn't.????


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> I was talking to a south indian pax about our jobs. Something off about him from the moment he got in. Like after everything he said he would make a clicking noise with his mouth. He talked about how Americans were scared of indians doing good because Indians excel in everything and do it much better. So they try to keep them down.
> 
> Then he starts asking if I'm into threesomes. Completely switched conversation. I said no, I dont do that. Then he says its normal and common in most American relationships. Okay dude that just came from India. Then at his stop he asked me for my number and I said no I'm with someone and he slammed the door and left.
> 
> I think a lot of Indian guys have some sort of mental issue that doesn't allow them to recognize what they're saying is wrong. I've seen it so many times.


Tell them you have 4 kids at home and your husband is a professional MMA fighter....


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Tell them you have 4 kids at home and your husband is a professional MMA fighter....


Or Police Officer ?

Why the 4 kids lol. What is that likely to scare anyone away


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

Indian girls are creepy too; they either stare silently while taking pictures of me or they make weird comments about how my wife wouldn’t be happy if we did things.

Deep down I believe they are just lonely, inexperienced, confused and ostracized from sexual healing. It’s a shame women are treated as such over in the east.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Mtbsrfun said:


> Indian girls are creepy too; they either stare silently while taking pictures of me or they make weird comments about how my wife wouldn't be happy if we did things.
> 
> Deep down I believe they are just lonely and ostracized from sexual healing.


That's racist and sexist ?


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> That's racist and sexist ?


Not if it actually happened. I don't let it affect my new interactions but based off my prior experiences those are my thoughts. I've met some forward white people too but usually sexual comments aren't the first words out of their mouthpiece ?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Mtbsrfun said:


> Not if it actually happened. I don't let it affect my new interactions but based off my prior experiences those are my thoughts. I've met some forward white people too but usually sexual comments aren't the first words out of their mouthpiece ?


Wow I think you successfully turned that around ????? can't even be mad about it ?‍♀


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Sandeep needs to either seriously work on getting some game or just stick to the extras strip clubs


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

mch said:


> Sandeep needs to either seriously work on getting some game or just stick to the extras strip clubs


Mama's boy Sandeep has always been told he's special and perfect so hes never had the need to change


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Wow I think you successfully turned that around ????? can't even be mad about it ?‍♀


Why thank you ? I edited my first post so it might be a little more what I was going for.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Mtbsrfun said:


> Why thank you ? I edited my first post so it might be a little more what I was going for.


I actually agree with you ?. It's one of those things where I read Indian girl and I immediately think of myself. Like hey...

But Indian girls as a whole have some issues brought on by overbearing/strict parents.


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Then he starts asking if I'm into threesomes.


2 guys and a girl or 2 girls and a guy? Pretend to show interest and then break his heart by telling him ' you're not my type '.


Mkang14 said:


> Then he says its normal and common in most American relationships.


So what you're saying it's not normal and common in America? I've been learning American culture from watching porn and movies ?.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> That's racist and sexist ?


You forgot your eye-roll GIF!


----------



## DonRon (Sep 4, 2017)

Cold Fusion said:


> If a human can negate his self esteem and be a third party independent transportation provider
> Then a Person can lower their self esteem to ask one out.
> 
> the good news is most wouldn't even sit on a ? germ & bacteria infested Uber cloth rear seat
> Much less bed down with a TPITP, unless it was a cash transaction


6 weeks here and 1100 posts. Sounds like you spend a lot more time posting stupid crap and a lot less time working


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

View attachment 367530


KD_LA said:


> You forgot your eye-roll GIF!


Just for mentioning the eye roll. This is for you ?


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

It blows me away that in this time with the easy availability of dating apps, that a driver would be so stupid as to embarrass himself like this.
I guess mentally defective people do make the best creepers.



DonRon said:


> 6 weeks here and 1100 posts. Sounds like you spend a lot more time posting stupid crap and a lot less time working


 Although I don't agree with coldfusion all the time he is an intelligent person he's got some really great posts if you took the time to read them.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

If you look closely in the story, you can see this sticker on the back of his car, next to the [Hoonigan] sticker. We should have seen this coming.












Mkang14 said:


> Then he starts asking if I'm into threesomes. Completely switched conversation. I said no, I dont do that. Then he says its normal and common in most American relationships. Okay dude that just came from India. Then at his stop he asked me for my number and I said no I'm with someone and he slammed the door and left.


He must have done most of his research on American relationships from an unbiased and realistic source like ******* apparently.


Mtbsrfun said:


> ostracized from sexual healing


LOL! This comment man... You do know they are the same people that brought us the wonders of the Kama Sutra, right? I had a slightly tipsy, very attractive Indian girl as a rider one night after a business meeting. She was originally riding with a co-worker who I assume thought he was getting lucky and was a little peeved when she asked to drop him off first. When we got to her house, we sat in front of it for a minute or so and she went on and on about wanting to really "give me something". You know what ol' @mrpjfresh did... he reached down and whipped out his hard, white Square® reader and she gave me a very generous $10 tip! (Before you could tip in the app btw) I do wish I had channeled my inner Sandeep that night though as she was gorg. Ah well


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> View attachment 367530
> 
> Just for mentioning the eye roll. This is for you ?
> View attachment 367531


I didn't mean roll them at ME!!!!











Jon77 said:


> It blows me away that in this time with the easy availability of dating apps, that a driver would be so stupid as to embarrass himself like this.
> I guess mentally defective people do make the best creepers.


The driver's level of stupidity to do that must be inversely proportional to his desirability on dating apps!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

KD_LA said:


> I didn't mean roll them at ME!!!!
> View attachment 367551


But I eye roll people I like too!!! ?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

mrpjfresh said:


> He must have done most of his research on American relationships from an unbiased and realistic source like ******* apparently.


He seemed like a guy manipulated by porn and believed thats how people are. Porhub isnt for the weak minded ?‍♀



mrpjfresh said:


> I do wish I had channeled my inner Sandeep that night though as she was gorg. Ah well


NEVER channel your inner Sandeep or you may end up having your own article here -o:


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

DonRon said:


> 6 weeks here and 1100 posts. Sounds like you spend a lot more time posting stupid crap and a lot less time working


Don't worry - there's worse ?

.


----------



## FuberNYC (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

losiglow said:


> Suppose it depends on if she'd consider the sex a payment, a benefit, or somewhere in between.
> 
> I don't bat for the "other team" per se, but I can make a judgement call that this guy isn't one I'd want to hook up with if I were a girl.


Do you bat for the other team or not? What do you mean "per se"? Like you would but you haven't gotten around to it yet?


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

He’s actually decent looking according to the pictures in the article. He shouldn’t have trouble scoring if he were to just go to the bars


----------



## Kyanar (Dec 14, 2017)

TemptingFate said:


> I like the fact that he was demoted from Uber to taxicab driver. Doesn't the taxi company face potential liability for hiring this guy if he re-offends, knowing he was deactivated by Uber for propositioning a pax? The company must be owned by his uncle or something.


Disclaimer: this specifically refers to Queensland Law, where the event occurred.

The taxi company won't know, as terminations for conduct need only be reported to the Department of Transport and Main Roads, who at the directive of the Chief Executive of the department (or delegated authority thereof) can terminate the driver's Industry Authority, which permits them to drive Rideshare, Taxis, and Limousines.

The taxi company (the company that customers call) won't actually have hired him either, he'll either be an "independent contractor", a bailee (collects fares and pays a percentage to the cab owner), or in rare cases an employee of the plate owner or lessee. The taxi company will contract or lease the vehicle from the owner of the plate (in Australia, the license plate itself is the medallion) and have no idea who the driver is.



Who is John Galt? said:


> I haven't seen this discussed, but who was responsible for the recording? I can't imagine this guy would incriminate himself by offering up a voice recording of 'his proposition', so I expect it wasn't his recording of the conversation, but hers.
> 
> If in fact, it was her recording of the conversation, has she broken Queensland law in regard to recording a conversation without his consent? And if she has broken the law, what is being done about it?


Queensland is a one party consent state. s43(2)(a) of the Invasion of Privacy Act permits recording where the person performing the recording is a party to the private conversation. s45(2) permits disclosure in limited cases, including court proceedings and public interest. I mean, that's if you can call A Current Affair "public interest".


----------



## Selector19 (Mar 15, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> I guess so. Didn't think of myself as a victim though.


Right but many of them become a "victim" all of a sudden once you accept their offer and touch them. False accusations are on the rise especially when they can sue companies like Uber and Lyft and get hefty settlements...


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

Sandeep Singh, I think I talked to him thru Uber support line


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Poopy54 said:


> Sandeep Singh, I think I talked to him thru Uber support line


I doubt it. He is jatt, punjabi. We're farmers.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I doubt it. He is jatt, punjabi. We're farmers.


He was just trying to plow her field.


----------



## UberPrius11 (Jun 23, 2016)

Wonkytonk said:


> What a dumb @butt$$ for thinking he was gonna score based on the value of uber rides!
> 
> I mean really.
> 
> He's either really, really stupid, like the kind of stupid you realize he's only made it this far in life through sheer luck, or *he has complete disdain for the intellect of women.*


This.....


----------



## Hagong (Jan 17, 2017)

TemptingFate said:


> He was just trying to plow her field.


Plow, fertilize and sow his seeds.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

The story is from dailymail.co.uk.

Seems that the most bizarre "stories" come out of the trashy UK sites.

They make the National Inquirer look like a serious journalistic outlet.

When I see a bizarre story on the Drudge Report and I mouse over the link to see where it goes and I see the site ends in .co.uk I just keep moving.


----------



## Kyanar (Dec 14, 2017)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> The story is from dailymail.co.uk.
> 
> Seems that the most bizarre "stories" come out of the trashy UK sites.
> 
> ...


Except that it occurred in Australia, on the other side of the planet, and was first reported on Channel 7. This particular article is actually published by Daily Fail Australia.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Hagong said:


> Plow, fertilize and sow his seeds.


He's a simple farm boy, your honor. He's not used to city life.


----------



## Pedro Paramo66 (Jan 17, 2018)

XPG said:


> An Uber driver asked a young woman if she wanted to be 'friends with benefits' in exchange for free trips 'whenever she wants'. The recording appears to show the driver, Sandeep Singh, trying to convince Ms Horrigan to pay the cost of her trip 'in other ways'.
> 
> Singh can be heard saying to Ms Horrigan: 'We can be like, friends with benefits, you know. 'I can like drop you off and pick you up anytime whenever you want.' Singh then responded with: 'Ah that's okay, I was just asking.' Uber confirmed they removed Singh as a driver and cut off his access to the app.Singh now works as a taxi driver, and claims he won't make inappropriate comments to his customers in the future.
> 
> ...


Get real
Who in their right mind want to engage with a stupid, creepy, desperate, loser driving for charity and donations in a leased car?


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

XPG said:


> An Uber driver asked a young woman if she wanted to be 'friends with benefits' in exchange for free trips 'whenever she wants'. The recording appears to show the driver, Sandeep Singh, trying to convince Ms Horrigan to pay the cost of her trip 'in other ways'.
> 
> Singh can be heard saying to Ms Horrigan: 'We can be like, friends with benefits, you know. 'I can like drop you off and pick you up anytime whenever you want.' Singh then responded with: 'Ah that's okay, I was just asking.' Uber confirmed they removed Singh as a driver and cut off his access to the app.Singh now works as a taxi driver, and claims he won't make inappropriate comments to his customers in the future.
> 
> ...


I had NO idea Indians were perverts too


----------



## libingbing (Apr 17, 2017)

both are ugly


----------



## Hagong (Jan 17, 2017)

Funky Monkey said:


> I had NO idea Indians were perverts too


Didn't they give the World the Kama Sutra?


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Hey, is that the same guy from the "video of my driver masturbating" thread?, they look very similar lol.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

XPG said:


> An Uber driver asked a young woman if she wanted to be 'friends with benefits' in exchange for free trips 'whenever she wants'. The recording appears to show the driver, Sandeep Singh, trying to convince Ms Horrigan to pay the cost of her trip 'in other ways'.
> 
> Singh can be heard saying to Ms Horrigan: 'We can be like, friends with benefits, you know. 'I can like drop you off and pick you up anytime whenever you want.' Singh then responded with: 'Ah that's okay, I was just asking.' Uber confirmed they removed Singh as a driver and cut off his access to the app.Singh now works as a taxi driver, and claims he won't make inappropriate comments to his customers in the future.
> 
> ...


Men behaving badly? Yawn


----------



## WokeUP (Dec 19, 2018)

XPG said:


> An Uber driver asked a young woman if she wanted to be 'friends with benefits' in exchange for free trips 'whenever she wants'. The recording appears to show the driver, Sandeep Singh, trying to convince Ms Horrigan to pay the cost of her trip 'in other ways'.
> 
> Singh can be heard saying to Ms Horrigan: 'We can be like, friends with benefits, you know. 'I can like drop you off and pick you up anytime whenever you want.' Singh then responded with: 'Ah that's okay, I was just asking.' Uber confirmed they removed Singh as a driver and cut off his access to the app.Singh now works as a taxi driver, and claims he won't make inappropriate comments to his customers in the future.
> 
> ...


isn't that better than asking an old woman? just sayin!


----------



## NoPooPool (Aug 18, 2017)

WokeUP said:


> isn't that better than asking an old woman? just sayin!





WokeUP said:


> isn't that better than asking an old woman? just sayin!


Not necessarily. An old woman may have went for it. Also, some believe the old adage, "an old chicken makes the best soup."


----------



## ggrezzi (Mar 14, 2019)

what an asshxxxx


----------



## NoPooPool (Aug 18, 2017)

ggrezzi said:


> what an asshxxxx


@ggrezzi, who are you calling an assxxxx? Hope that is not directed at MY post. 1.) I was making a joke 2.) Name calling is against UP TOS.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

NoPooPool said:


> @ggrezzi, who are you calling an assxxxx? Hope that is not directed at MY post. 1.) I was making a joke 2.) Name calling is against UP TOS.


I took it as he was talking about the driver ?‍♀. He didnt quote you.


----------



## Life is Short ~ Enjoy it (Oct 19, 2019)

XPG said:


> An Uber driver asked a young woman if she wanted to be 'friends with benefits' in exchange for free trips 'whenever she wants'. The recording appears to show the driver, Sandeep Singh, trying to convince Ms Horrigan to pay the cost of her trip 'in other ways'.
> 
> Singh can be heard saying to Ms Horrigan: 'We can be like, friends with benefits, you know. 'I can like drop you off and pick you up anytime whenever you want.' Singh then responded with: 'Ah that's okay, I was just asking.' Uber confirmed they removed Singh as a driver and cut off his access to the app.Singh now works as a taxi driver, and claims he won't make inappropriate comments to his customers in the future.
> 
> ...


Was it express benefits or pool


----------



## ggrezzi (Mar 14, 2019)

NoPooPool said:


> @ggrezzi, who are you calling an assxxxx? Hope that is not directed at MY post. 1.) I was making a joke 2.) Name calling is against UP TOS.


I am not calling you that dude, I have honor and respect ok, if I do that I do it in person!!!!....I was calling that the driver the suggested that to the girl!


----------



## NoPooPool (Aug 18, 2017)

ggrezzi said:


> I am not calling you that dude, I have honor and respect ok, if I do that I do it in person!!!!....I was calling that the driver the suggested that to the girl!


All good bruh. I figured as much, but was not sure.

In person, is impossible in cyberspace, as we all know.??‍♂????


----------

